# THE NEW WANGAN KING R34 GTR



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

From OI parking @ TIME-0242.52 to DK F Parking @ TIME-0246.23 

Top Speed 343kph

This is what I have 
RB28DET pushing 755hp @ 8000rpm
Tomei Head and HKS stage 2 2.8L Block
HKS TD04Z Turbo, special!!! :chuckle:
Tomei Raytec ECU 
.... Thats all I can tell everyone, if you want to find out more come get me! LOL


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol 

cool! 

reckon it will hold up to Gio's bad boy?


----------



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

Dont know we never see Gio and I dont know if he wants to race it like I do. I would pretty much destory his paint job. lol


----------



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

I destoried the crappy Nismo splittler that everyone has. after 320K its done... I went thorw 2 splittlers in 5 months! I order the Du-luck from bumper and see how that works for me cause everyone and there monther has this Z front. How's everything over there with you bro, miss the meet with you and Paul


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

im good thanks.

looks like you need a front bumper anyways lol, at first i thought that some sort of glitter effect , but its stone chips lol


----------



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

glitter... lol I hit one of those cute japanese girls! haaaa..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks stunning mate.

Why don't you try the Veilside front bumper? I heared that it was good use above lightspeed.

Do-luck is more spartanian, not much bumper to hinder air to get to the intercooler

Great car , by the way there is a supra that does 380kph. So you have something to race in future . .lol


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn,you guys are so lucky to have the Wangan,nice ride by the way.


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

vid or gtfo

seriously, thats awesome. i would love to able to even try that.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Dan, everything is going good here. Nice car and speeds. Would be nice to take your car on Fuji and unleash it in the turns. When are you looking at coming to the US? As soon as I have more word about my car, I will send you the info, need to finalize a few things first. I think Gio's car would be the one challenge, he may add a few more chips to your front bumper though - ?. Get some S tires and take it to the track when it warms up, I am sure Nick, Aki, Gio and Miguel would love to take you on! That FD is fast in the corners and on the straight. Once you hit the track, there is no other substitute. I think you car would be better suited for Fuji than for Tsukuba, but Tsukuba teaches you a lot, very technical circuit. Anyways, your car is looking good, get some nice day shots and post them up.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice. I never got the chance to take any paint of my front bumper LOL

Get a few more coats of lacquer laid on, that will help alot in protecting the paint. HOK lacquer is very good, but dont buy the cheaper tins.

Mores pics and vids please guys


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Or else get a car bra made to protect the front bumper.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Great car. Your T04z is 1.00 A/R version ?


----------



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

Going to post a old video here later today from when I did 320...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Awesome dude:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Mick.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

Irish GTR said:


> Or else get a car bra made to protect the front bumper.


or get it clear bra'd. there's a product here in the US called invisble shield that window tint companies can put on your front bumper, hood, fenders, etc... It's similar to what they put on PDA's and such to protect them from scratches.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd rather get one of the black removable ones that you mask your car off and once you use it to take it off again. The clear ones are a problem when it comes to washing because they trap moisture and can warp body panels if left on too long (which is almost always). There's some pics of RX7s with messed up panels out there from people clearbra-ing them and letting it sit.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

so how does this Wangan thing work,just whoever is the fastest is the best or king?

so without being biased,who is the current person everyone is after on the wangan,yourself?


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

The J said:


> I'd rather get one of the black removable ones that you mask your car off and once you use it to take it off again. The clear ones are a problem when it comes to washing because they trap moisture and can warp body panels if left on too long (which is almost always). There's some pics of RX7s with messed up panels out there from people clearbra-ing them and letting it sit.


hey i know you from that other forum but are you also the guy on rx7club with the v spec? hahaha


clear bras suck for whoever ends up painting it next, not fun to get off once they are on. the guys i know who road race and end up with bumpers like that simply keep it in the budget to repaint it once a year.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Thank god i don't live in Japan. If i did i wouldn't be typing now and that's a fact!!


Mick.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I used to have a clear bra on my car when I lived in the US, and it worked very well. However, one problem is that they don't make the templates for the RB GT-Rs (I've contacted several places), the other problem is, you can get the bumpers repainted as cogtr said here in Japan for much less than the cost of the clear bra - and the quality of the paintwork here (if you know a good place) is superb.

I've also never seen a car here in Japan with a black removable (vinyl) bra. Maybe once on a US military base...

As for the Wangan king/queen/joker thing, it's Dan's self proclamation (Dan, feel free to correct me if Guiness World of Records is knocking on your door). Most people in the industry (at professional/higher levels, ASFAIK) really don't care, because the yardsticks are different - ie in the GTR world it's how fast you can get around Tsukuba or Fuji. Or for Skylines, do the 0-400m. Top speed is important, and Dan's car IS impressive, but ultimately I'm not sure it's noteworthy, because the conditions it's set under are artificial (long tunnel) and variable, and because anyone can throw money at a car to give the car more power, to go faster.

Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for Dan, but at the same time, I'd like to see him on the track, which is the true measure of a car's performance. Especially a GT-R, which isn't supposed to be only about going fast in a straight line.


----------



## TRD0524 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dan,

It would be even MORE of an accomplishment if you had actually built that R34 GTR yourself to be "the wangan king" instead of just buying ota's car that he built. I agree also that you should take it to the track ALSO (although i am not any better just yet). 
:wavey: 


Just messin' with ya, Either way i demand a max speed ride when i get back there as i hear chappy's car is not faring too well these days :bawling:. The car looks good without the bra, it looked good even back in 08 with the raped front bumper. Vinyl bras are ugly as sin + ruin paint, and most clearbras fade.

-Ganesh



> hey i know you from that other forum but are you also the guy on rx7club with the v spec? hahaha


That would be me, the other guy who is working with the J on the silver R32 GTR. (it's a joint car).


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

The following comments are not meant to endorse an illegal activity. Merely detail what many seem curious about:

Wangan isn't just about going fast in a straight line. It's not who 'wins'. In many ways it's like a violin concerto... except illegal and at 200 mph. The point is, a piece can be technically simpler yet sound more beautiful from one person to the other. A car can be slower but if it's more finely built and well balanced it still gets respect. A car can be monstrous, but if a driver is all flash and no substance, it's like giving a beginner violinist a Stradivarius. It's about how you drive the line and how well balanced your car is. It's not just a ***** contest of who is the fastest. I can assure you of that. Many of the most respected car and driver combinations are not necessarily the fastest.


----------



## TRD0524 (Oct 30, 2007)

The above post brings up a good point, i heard "the wangan king" got raped by an STI S204 with 300 hp on the haneda line recently.

What was up with that dan?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

sorry what i meant to say was,

for those that go on the wangan every weekend/weeknight,who is the person/car that everyone talks about as being the one to beat etc....


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

ok, so to answer JapFreak's question - my curiosity piqued - I did some research. Turns out the record holder for the Shuto Wangan (there are other Wangans in Japan, by the way -it only means "bay coast") is a certain Mr. Yoshida of a club called "Midnight" - he has a yellow RUF Porsche 930 (aka "Yellow Bird") tuned to only 620ps, and managed 347kph!

5 kph more, THEN Dan would have been the real king...

Incidentally, two items - apparently the Yellow Bird is famous in car circles in Japan. Was displayed at the Tokyo Auto Salon 2007. Here's a picture:









Also - the anime "Wangan Midnight" is based, in part, on Mr. Yoshida and his friends.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Aki

You know anything about this one?





It says Supra thought the inside view shows an R32 GTR??? The 380kph claim is also a litle over , but neverless have seen the video a few times and each time reffering to the 380kph.


----------



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ya ya ya but they have to come out to defend there title... which that isnt happening.. that isnt where we raced... too.

but cool vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAwRWUa1TO4

here is me going over 320... dont have any of me going faster. I try when I get the car out of the shop.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Hey Aki
> 
> You know anything about this one?
> 
> ...


I that not one of Smokey Nagata`s infamous runs?


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

> I that not one of Smokey Nagata`s infamous runs?


I thought so too..

Whats this Wangan racing all about? Is it "simply" achieving top speed or is it time measured between specific points like on the Nordschleife where you can't drive a full round on tourist driving days (I think it's "Bridge to Gate" or "Bridge to Bridge", I don't remember exactly as I'm not a Nürburgring Fanboy).

Nevertheless.. Really cool action going on there, I saw most of the Videos all over the Net about Wangan Racing. 

Btw, who is the mentioned "Ota"? I'm not to familiar with the "Icons" of Skyline-Tuning of the Past, I'm to you to know them.

Marc


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

@ stachi

they measured part on the nordschleife is called BTG (bridge to gantry).


greets


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

I knew that it was called BTG  Thanks Andres!

Marc


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

akasakaR33 said:


> ok, so to answer JapFreak's question - my curiosity piqued - I did some research. Turns out the record holder for the Shuto Wangan (there are other Wangans in Japan, by the way -it only means "bay coast") is a certain Mr. Yoshida of a club called "Midnight" - he has a yellow RUF Porsche 930 (aka "Yellow Bird") tuned to only 620ps, and managed 347kph!
> 
> 5 kph more, THEN Dan would have been the real king...
> 
> ...


thanks for clearing that up


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

wangan racing is on public roads. Where's the indignant outcry from the pansy crowd about safety...or is it only on Japanese wangan that is socially acceptable??


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

that bumper is truly awesome looking, really shows your car means business! are all those chips really just from racing the wangan?


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*do luck*

hi there mate nice action , if you are intrested i got a r34 do luck bumper used ,same conditions ase your z tune . whan a swap .


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> wangan racing is on public roads. Where's the indignant outcry from the pansy crowd about safety...or is it only on Japanese wangan that is socially acceptable??


Well the wangan is spectacular and it's around Tokyo. We have a Wangan in Nagoya as well and Osaka has got also one. Every where will you find owners racing at night with high powered cars.

Tokyo got the name and the scenery if you like it.

Other then that, many midnight racers are now in heaven with their cars (literaly), and many others in prison. 

The only reason that we don't hear about that is that thoses news are in japanese and nobody finds them cool enough to be translated.:chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

And with a full tank of gas. Please tell me that you were not filming this!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

what's that orange light to the right of the speedo, Paul?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Off the speedo at just over 7K revs, good job!:squintdan
Though I am surprised I couldn't physically see the petrol gauge go down.:bowdown1:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

akasakaR33 said:


> what's that orange light to the right of the speedo, Paul?


Looks like the check engine light. could be on just because, perhaps if a sensor is disconnected.


----------



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

greek r34 said:


> hi there mate nice action , if you are intrested i got a r34 do luck bumper used ,same conditions ase your z tune . whan a swap .


I order it already, thanks for the offer bro. Do you have a ny pictures? of your car? I thinking about painting it black too soon.


----------



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

To everyone, the only reason I called myself that was because our meeting point for racing the wangan, where Misoji (think that how you spell it) always meets there for there races. I should of made it better for everyone to understand the whole wangan king naming. Well its more of OI TO DF King. Not the whole thing. I now Im fast and I think Im the only one left here on this forum that really abuses the wangan here in Japan. C1 and Bayshore. 

Otia didnt build that car by the way, the shop did, Otia didnt even know what size cams where in there let alone what was under the hood. He just told the shop that he wanted a fast R34. Otia's 1000 HP R33 was there that night and some how I passed him. 

Yes, there are alot of people out there that can take me and pass me by whatever speed but I still dont see anyone wanting the title... Asked and asked all over the place and everyone is to chicken shit to run cause of the cops. But thats cool, I know it better to run on the track and be safe. 

This is by weekend to weekend bases so it changes all the time. Who ever is the winner of that weekend is the champ; from the start point to the end at DF. C1 and other highways is another thing. I know everyone has to put in there two cents in but intill I see someone running with me on the wangan or where ever then I really dont want to hear anyone talking shit about or too me, but I know that everyone so scaried of getting pinned up by the cops then O well. For the last 7 years that everyone been racing there we havnt ever got a cop there. All this down talking is not going to help at all. I know about the track and I know how dangerous wangan racing is and the risk.

About going on the track- if you pay, Ill go np. 

Well, to sum it all up. I am pretty much done with it anyways. Ill try to do the track thing soon but I think I better just build up the 34 more by beefing it up with more parts and making it look pretty like Gio's gtr then use my GTR to its fullest. I think it that time that my R34 retires form racing all together due to the fact of the amount of abuse its seen. Almost like the amount of a le mans car. lol. Well I got to get it out of the shop first. Fastest Im going is 10kph with my Nikes...


----------



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

by the way the orange light is the REAR FOG LIGHT!!! not a sensor or the engine light... lol

Alot of us "WANGAN RACERS" run with them on for caution or to tell the other member of a race where your location is in front of the group... Something like that...


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats so awesome Bullet.

I'd run you in a heartbeat if I was still out their. Win or lose the principle of the whole thing is what makes it great! 

Congrats my friend and keep up the good work!

Until then, I'll continune my 300kph runs on the 5 freeway :chuckle:

-Paul


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

We've been there ... and done it 4 and a half years ago. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/25333-335km-h-208-mph-wangan-hippo-gt-r.html


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

So what happens if the cops get you going that fast?? How bad are the cops in that area?


----------



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

Paul750 said:


> Thats so awesome Bullet.
> 
> I'd run you in a heartbeat if I was still out their. Win or lose the principle of the whole thing is what makes it great!
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul for the comment, and thats what Im talking about... I

Another thing I have to say is that all I am doing is starting something because no one has called them selfs the wangan king so if anyone can bet 343 kph be my guest and just call me up so we can met. If anyone wants it come race me and win and then you be the wangan king. No one I heard calls them self that so all I am doing is starting a trend. Anyways, love all you guys! haaa drive safe cause Im going to get wasted in Roppogni with all my sexy model girls! I post pics. later bros

Dan :smokin:


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

looking forward to the sexy model girl photos.


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Dan there are many "kings" already in existence over here. Most of which belong to the past and present midnight club. Nothing new with your speed other than you one of few that will actually boast about it. As far as see it's a hush hush circle to begin with and your just drawing uneeded attention. Be like Miguel, make a bloody DVD and exploit yourself that way.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

VGLover said:


> So what happens if the cops get you going that fast?? How bad are the cops in that area?


350kph is jail I think in japan and certainly 7 days harrassement at the Koban before, if you are a gaijin.


----------



## HoChiMinh690 (Oct 15, 2008)

What's up Dan? I'm not sure if you remember me, you gave me a ride from DF to Yokosuka cause I had no way of getting out of there. This was in late November. 

Anyway, thanks for the ride man. It was one of the coolest experiences ever, even though we only hit 280 kph hahaha. Your skyline is looking even hotter now, have fun with it. Let me know if you're ever in North east US.

-Mike


----------



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

bro we hit 320!


----------



## HoChiMinh690 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nah maybe some other night, you said the car was only making like 550 HP that night, you had just got it. 

Anyway, what's next for the car in terms of mods? Or is it done?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> 350kph is jail I think in japan and certainly 7 days harrassement at the Koban before, if you are a gaijin.


:chuckle:


----------



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

Opps I am think of the wrong preson...

Body kit... Do-luck for now then I'll go back to Z tune


----------



## Jeff RB26 (Nov 5, 2007)

loooooooooool

col & nice 

Thanks man


----------



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well got the Top Secert rear diffuser but I canceled the Do-luck front end. Just getting my Z tune bumper rebuild with FRP due to the fact that the Z tune bumper is alot of money to trash so I am keeping it after all. Taking it to the shop on Monday. Should be done on Friday.


----------

